# Spring tail questions :)



## Guest (Nov 24, 2004)

hi all,

i have 4 culturs of spring tails for my dart frogs at the moment, and im having a bit of trouble in trying toget them to increase in numbers.

at the moment im keeping them in moist peat and feedin them potateo skins and dried yeast.... and sprayi them to keep humidity up in a margarine tub 

any ideas on how i might get them to produce more ?

cheers

Jonny


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

try feeding them fish food flakes, but spray the flakes. Mine love pure spirulina flakes


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

I just use charcoal and rice it works great. When my wife has a cucumber, I will put a piece of skin in with them as well.


----------



## booga (Sep 19, 2004)

I feed mine rice once or so a week and spray it down. I spread the food here and there in an attempt to spread the colony out in the box. I take part of one colony and try to start another every week. It seems like it takes 2-3 weeks to get the boxes closer to "teeming". Its not miraculous but they do multiply decently, instead of the charcoal I go with peat and vermiculite. Im gonna try the fish flake idea though  I'll try the charcoal to see if it works better. I think basically though they are bugs that are just doing thier thing. Probably the better fed they are the more they multiply. I just wouldn't bog them down too much with food.

booga


----------



## EDs Fly Meat (Apr 29, 2004)

*I use*

Try charcoal, but not the kind with starter fluids in it (Egads!). Burnt wood works just fine. Keep em cool, high 60's low 70's not tropical. Feed em Baker's yeast. Feed em once every week to 10 days, and mist them. Give em the occasional chunk of pasta or banana peel (not a lot just enough to get a biut fuzzy) and they should put out for you.
Good luck.
Dave


----------



## frogcrazy (Nov 23, 2004)

how do you set them up using charcol?


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

I fill a glad plastic tupperware type thing half full with charcoal. I throw some uncooked white rice (or active yeast). I then spray it down so there is like 1/4 to 1/2 inch of water on the bottom. Then add some springtails and close the lid. Every week or couple of weeks I'll add more rice spray it down. Just be careful with the spraying that you don't fill the thing since the lid is always on little evaporation takes place. Every now than when I eat a cucumber I'll throw a cucumber peel in with them.

To feed just tip and poor out some water (which will have springtails in it).


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Just wanted to put in a vote for rice, as after reading it here a few weeks ago I cannow say I have springtales coming out of my ears....


----------

